# Lake Forest Daphne



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm assuming that it's freshwater and I need a fresh license? Looks shallow too. And I know about the alligators.


----------



## Tenth Legion (Feb 17, 2015)

South of i10 is salt and north of the causeway is fresh.yes it is shallow in parts we bowfish all through there and up into the delta.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

So there are specks, reds and flounder out here?


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

MrFish said:


> So there are specks, reds and flounder out here?


Where in Lake forest are you?


----------



## Tenth Legion (Feb 17, 2015)

I was assuming we were talking about the marina area.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

If you're talking about the lake in the neighborhood it's pretty good fishing. I lived in an apartment on the lake for just over a year and caught a lot of good fish. Flukes, frogs, and trick worms all work great.


----------

